

Google sets up 'right to be forgotten' form after EU ruling - sunilkumarc
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-27631001

======
Supermighty
I don't think this bodes well for the quality of Google's search results.

What if someone asks to have a page on my blog removed because it talks about
them. Do I get to contest it, am I notified at all. What recourse do I have if
my income is affected by the removal of the page.

"Google said it would assess each request"; manually processing each request
sounds like a terrible way to handle this. Will spammers use this as an attack
vector until it's automated, at which point they can start to have competitors
pages removed.

I think any manually tampering with the SERPs is a slippery slope to bad
quality.

~~~
DanBC
When I search for John Doe I want to find relevant upto date results.

If I am getting ten blogs that you have set up with excessive SEO purely to
attack John Doe with something that happened ten years ago then that's
possibly not what I want to find.

The Google form requires proof of ID which makes it much harder for spammers
to automate attacks.

Manual checking of each case does have problems but I hope it means that
Google only removes results from people who have an expectation of privacy and
where those results are irrelevant.

Don't forget this only applies to EU servers.

I can ask to be forgotton from google.co.uk and even if Google comply those
same results will be on google.com

And this result applies to all search engines (probably all companies) with a
Euro presence.

I am glad that Google took this fully through the court process. It's
something that needed full scrutiny.

It does clearly highlight differences between EU and US. People talk about
"censorship" \- some people in the US cannot comprehend just how much people
in EU don't mind not being able to say some things.

------
ASneakyFox
What a glorious day for google. They're so big that an entire continent
created a law just for them to follow.

